# Aphids?



## dgerndt (May 29, 2013)

I was wondering if aphids are safe for mantids to eat? We don't spray any of our plants with pesticides, so that shouldn't be an issue. They are just the perfect size for my Cryptic nymphs, and my mom's poor roses are just overrun with them. I thought it would be a good way to get revenge! Plus, they don't move very fast, so they're easy to catch.


----------



## sally (May 29, 2013)

Yes


----------



## dgerndt (May 29, 2013)

Great, thanks! I gave some to only two of my six nymphs, so I'll wait and see if they do all right. If they do, I'll continue my war!


----------



## aNisip (May 29, 2013)

Perfect food for the cryptics..


----------



## Paradoxica (May 29, 2013)

Yes, they are great as long as they aren't feeding off of a milkweed plant.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 29, 2013)

As a herder I'd say NO.. But technically yes they'd be great for food, like eating living skittles I'd assume &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Mime454 (May 30, 2013)

Mine love aphids. Easy to find too.


----------



## dgerndt (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, Scruffy! They are cute! But much less cute when they are killing all of our roses! The funny thing is, I noticed a weird caterpillar-like creature eating some of the aphids. I was like, "Go awesome worm!" And then I thought, "more mantis food?" Lol!

Plus, I noticed that the aphids gathered on the fake flowers the same way they were on the real ones outside.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 30, 2013)

Just remember folks. Everyone always picks their favorites in the bug world. ALWAYS. I for one would pick ants over any bug any day. Their the people of the bug world.

Bees too, but ants do it better  

Then again, honey is really delicious.. hmm..I'm kind of undecided :whistling:


----------



## dgerndt (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a love-hate relationship with ants. I really admire them, and I think they are amazing creatures. But when they invade your house, that's a different story. Lol


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 1, 2013)

Deby said:


> Sorry, Scruffy! They are cute! But much less cute when they are killing all of our roses! The funny thing is, I noticed a weird caterpillar-like creature eating some of the aphids. I was like, "Go awesome worm!" And then I thought, "more mantis food?" Lol!


might be harvester butterfly caterpillar or ladybug larva...


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, aphids should be fine for your mantid nymphs.


----------

